# What's the youngest Horney P's youve heard of?



## PiranhaStein (Dec 30, 2005)

I was just wondering if anyone has experience mating under the age of one year. That's what I read in a piranha book in the kids section at the library that they are mature at 1 year.


----------



## TheTyeMan (Aug 9, 2004)

mine started doin it at just under a year about 10 to 11 months old.


----------

